# Jack Davis Frankenstein?



## Von Franco (Dec 30, 2009)

Just wondering if there would be any Interest or if this subject has come up before ,of a Jack Davis Frankenstein model. I know somebody did one years ago 
but can't remember. I think it would be cool to see a fairly large size one 
done. Thanks .........Franco................


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Von Franco said:


> Just wondering if there would be any Interest or if this subject has come up before ,of a Jack Davis Frankenstein model. I know somebody did one years ago
> but can't remember. I think it would be cool to see a fairly large size one
> done. Thanks .........Franco................


Franco Monsters in Motion has done one sculpted by Jeff Yagher.


----------



## Von Franco (Dec 30, 2009)

Wolfman66 thanks,but how big is 1/6 scale im not that savvy on scales man ...


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

11-12 inches tall, give or take.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Von Franco said:


> Wolfman66 thanks,but how big is 1/6 scale im not that savvy on scales man ...


Its about 11 or 12 inches tall.Here is a pic of it that another Modeler builtup.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

1/6 is apporx 12'' to 13'' depending on the subject.


----------



## Von Franco (Dec 30, 2009)

THANKS everyone ,now I have to get one ha ha.........


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Von Franco said:


> THANKS everyone ,now I have to get one ha ha.........


Heres were to start www.monstersinmotion.com


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This link ought to get you right there :thumbsup:
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...9_186/6-foot-1-6-scale-resin-model-kit-p-8306
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Von Franco said:


> THANKS everyone ,now I have to get one ha ha.........


A word of caution--Monsters In Motion doesn't have the best reputation when it comes to customer service. I suggest you contact them to find out whether or not the kit's available/in stock before you send 'em any of your hard-earned cash; customers have been known to wait several months (sometimes more than a year) before receiving their order, and MiM will do just about anything to not issue a refund.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> A word of caution--Monsters In Motion doesn't have the best reputation when it comes to customer service. I suggest you contact them to find out whether or not the kit's available/in stock before you send 'em any of your hard-earned cash; customers have been known to wait several months (sometimes more than a year) before receiving their order, and MiM will do just about anything to not issue a refund.


True enough Zombie_61...I waited about 90 days to get my Box Art Forgotten Prisoner from them...Yeah call ahead and make sure it's in stock:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Personally I have had very good service from MiM myself. Although I notice also you can pick up a lot of the resin stuff they sell off eBay for the same price or less. Like the Aurora Box Art tribute kits...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Monsters in Motion is a very shifty outfit...I'm not sure how they stay in business...


----------



## Von Franco (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the 411 ,if and when I do decide to get one I'll let you guys know how it 
goes............Franco..............


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

One sold on eBay on January 9 for $125


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> True enough Zombie_61...I waited about 90 days to get my Box Art Forgotten Prisoner from them...


In March of 2008 I visited their shop to buy the box art Forgotten Prisoner kit and was told it was sold out and that there would be no more runs. _A year later_ they listed one on eBay, and that's how I finally got mine. 

They still have it listed on their website.


----------



## Von Franco (Dec 30, 2009)

Well it looks like Monsters in Motion no longer carry's the Jack Davis Frankenstein....
Maybe they read this post ha ha........................


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I just scored the Jack Davis Franky put out By MIM just recently


----------

